# My 2yr old Cat pooping in the bath.



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Loki is now 2yrs and 4 months old but in the past 3 months he has taken to pooping in the bath ... 

So I changed his litter from Clay (Clumping) to Cat's Best Öko Plus, and it has not made a difference, I kept him in the room with the litter tray for a month (I hated keeping him in the same room but it was a suggestion from my Vet).

Now the first day I let him out he went right for the bath again. I keep his litter as clean as possible removing any business he does...

Now I am at a loss of what to do, he used it when he had no choice, and still uses it for peeing.

I just don't know what else to do.. 

I hope someone can help


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you tried two litter trays? I would get another tray and next time they poop in the bath put the poop in the new tray. Keep the trays side by side and hopefully your cat will suss that one is for poop. Not sure where your litter trays are but if its not in the bathroom try a poop box in there and while trying all these things keep an inch of water in the bath tub at all times as unless you have a water loving cat this will keep it out of the bath...kinder and easier than confining it to one room for a month.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah I really did not like doing that but I was at my wits end and I thought the vet knew what he was talking about ...

I have put water in the bath to discourage him, closing the door is not really an option as he tears up the carpet .

I do have his old litter tray so I could set it up.

One litter tray is in my Computer room where i spend most of my time as I work from home, maybe its too much noise for him to poop.... Peeing is not a issue.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yep, I agree - multiple litter trays, including in the bathroom.

Also, did you ever do a period in between access to all the house and confined to one room where he had access to all-the-house-except-the-bathroom? If so, how did that go?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cross-posted! Definitely try for more litter trays around the place, to see if there's a location other than the bath he prefers.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

If water in the bath kept him out of it then do it for longer so he doesn't even bother checking in there in the end. Also...if you are using bleach in the bath to clean after hes pooped you may want to rethink. Bleach is oh so attractive to many cats. Some will just go gaga for it but in many it encourages pees and poops. 

3 of mine will go gaga...rolling rubbing and acting like they're in a meadow of catnip and that's when I've mopped with mild solution and its dry...have to keep then out while the floor is still wet or i'm pretty sure they would be licking the floor!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't imagine what your vet was thinking of advising you to keep your 2yr old cat in one room for a month to treat this problem! Such an extreme measure to take. 

Anyway, I agree with the others ^^ - provide several litter trays, and see if that helps.

But the important thing is to do a bit of detective work and fathom out why he is avoiding the trays.

Is he your only cat? If you have other cats there may be territorial issues around use of the trays, which is why he might avoid them. 

Is he having bowel problems such as loose stools or, at the other end of the spectrum, hard stools, so he is having to strain. Either of these possible scenarios could cause him to avoid the litter trays because he associates them with discomfort when he defecates. 

If bowel problems are the cause then you'd need to address his diet for starters.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I can't imagine what your vet was thinking of advising you to keep your 2yr old cat in one room for a month to treat this problem! Such an extreme measure to take.


Yeah I was surprised but as a first time cat owner I did not know what else to do 



chillminx said:


> Anyway, I agree with the others ^^ - provide several litter trays, and see if that helps.
> 
> But the important thing is to do a bit of detective work and fathom out why he is avoiding the trays.


I have set a second litter tray in the bathroom, The thing is during the time in the room he has no problem using the litter tray, he did not look for anywhere else to do his business.



chillminx said:


> Is he your only cat? If you have other cats there may be territorial issues around use of the trays, which is why he might avoid them.
> 
> Is he having bowel problems such as loose stools or, at the other end of the spectrum, hard stools, so he is having to strain. Either of these possible scenarios could cause him to avoid the litter trays because he associates them with discomfort when he defecates.
> 
> If bowel problems are the cause then you'd need to address his diet for starters.


HE is my only cat, his stools seem fine not hard and not soft. When he has no access to the bathroom either with the month in the room or the door is closed the litter tray is fine.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

None of the most obvious reasons then for him to avoid the tray. It is a bit of a puzzle, but there will be a logical explanation - "logical" to the cat, I mean. 

Some cats are fussy about the type of litter, or the type of tray. If you're using covered trays, experiment by offering an open tray. 

Also experiment with type of cat litter. I recall you are using Oko Plus, which is good, but it can be quite harsh on the paws. My cats prefer Worlds Best (which is also cereal based but more sand-like in consistency). It is more expensive to buy, but more economical in use than Oko Plus, I find. 

Another popular litter, if you want to try a clay clumping litter is Golden Grey (sold by Zooplus).

Sometimes small changes like these can bring the desired results.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

I was using Clay Litter before the problem and then I swapped to the Cats Best Oko, He did have an enclosed litter tray but I decided to get an open one for him as I thought the hood was making him feel cramped .

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter/worlds_best_cat_litter/343963 That one?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

An adult cat needs a covered tray to be a minimum height of about 46 cm in order for them to squat comfortably to poo. If your tray was not that height (and many aren't) then it was a good idea to swap to an open tray:thumbsup:. 

I still think more trays might be the answer. One cat always needs a minimum of two trays, but some cats need more, spread around the house. Loki might well be treating the bath as an extra litter tray. One test would be to put a litter tray in the (empty) bath and see if he used it.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I read somewhere that they are attracted to the smell of drains from the plug hole .... Rosso went through a little phase of doing it so I just left a little water in the bath for a week or so and he's never done it again!


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> An adult cat needs a covered tray to be a minimum height of about 46 cm in order for them to squat comfortably to poo. If your tray was not that height (and many aren't) then it was a good idea to swap to an open tray:thumbsup:.
> 
> I still think more trays might be the answer. One cat always needs a minimum of two trays, but some cats need more, spread around the house. Loki might well be treating the bath as an extra litter tray. One test would be to put a litter tray in the (empty) bath and see if he used it.


I have 2 open trays for his pooping pleasure ..


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I read somewhere that they are attracted to the smell of drains from the plug hole .... Rosso went through a little phase of doing it so I just left a little water in the bath for a week or so and he's never done it again!


I have filled the bath with a little water


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

If you are going to fill the bath slightly I would also fill the basin just to make sure he doesnt try there instead. I used to have a cat who pulled at carpet when doors were shut, I put an extra bit of carpet under the door so when he pulled at the carpet it was the old spare bit on top of the "proper" carpet - when he realised that pulling at it did not ellict any response he eventually gave up and stopped doing it - might be worth a try if your bathroom door has a bit of space underneath.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Jetpac said:


> I was using Clay Litter before the problem and then I swapped to the Cats Best Oko, He did have an enclosed litter tray but I decided to get an open one for him as I thought the hood was making him feel cramped .
> 
> World's Best Cat Litter - Special Price! | Free P&P orders £29+ at zooplus That one?


What clay litter were you using? Was it very fine? If not then it might be worth giving the Golden Grey a go as it is a sand texture and pretty much universally loved by cats as it is so soft on the paws and easy to dig in.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

rox666 said:


> What clay litter were you using? Was it very fine? If not then it might be worth giving the Golden Grey a go as it is a sand texture and pretty much universally loved by cats as it is so soft on the paws and easy to dig in.


Ok That might be a good choice I'll go for the finer litter maybe he does nto like sitting too long in the Oko and the Clay Litter I had (Which was Pets at home brand)

Edit - I tried putting some water in the bath last night and cleaned his litter tray too so he had fresh litter I end moved the litter tray to the bathroom, it didnt work he pooped at my backdoor instead, I am at my wits end  I really don't know what else to do 

Maybe its the texture of the litter I really don't know any more I am pulling my hair out


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, and I do understand it is exasperating when one can't understand what is wrong when our beloved cats behave antisocially. But please, I beg you, try and stay calm, because if you are upset or angry your cat will definitely sense it, it will make him anxious, and thus possibly make his behaviour worse.

The fact he pooped elsewhere when the bath was no longer available to him indicates there may be a problem with the litter trays, from his POV. It really is a matter of trying out different litters, different trays, and possibly different locations for the trays.

You have used clumping clay litter before, but not all clumping clay litters are good. Cheap ones are poor quality, dusty, sharp on the paws, and leave the litter tray smelly after just one poop (even after the poop is removed). Golden Grey does not have these problems. As a previous poster has remarked, it is a rare cat who does not like using GG. 

Alternatively, if you prefer a cereal based litter like Oko Plus, I would try Worlds Best, (the one I use for my cats). It is fine, like sand, soft on paws, not dusty, great at covering smells, good at clumping and lasts ages, so a bag is very economical.

Then consider the type of trays you are providing - I would provide at least 2 extra large trays, e.g. like these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GIANT-LITTE...48985&sr=8-6&keywords=extra+large+litter+tray

and maybe a couple of smaller ones elsewhere. Place the trays in quiet areas of the house where your cat will feel he has his privacy. I would also put one (small one) in the bathroom.

Another thought - is there any possibility of your cat being able to go outdoors safely? Perhaps into a garden fenced with cat-proof fencing? There is a small chance your cat may not like pooping in litter trays at all now he has reached adulthood, and being allowed to go outside to poop may resolve the problem.

But if he has to be an indoor cat, then hopefully the review of the litter trays and litter, as above, will find the solution.  For cats who do not really like using litter trays I have found the extra large open trays are often more acceptable to them.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Cleany Cat Litter Tray - Extra Deep: Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

Thats my current litter tray I am using. Its pretty big and he has room to manoeuvre.

Cabrio Cat Litter Box | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

That was my old one. When I thought it was too small for him to use comfortably.

His litter trays are located in my computer room and Bathroom but I wonder after the water in the bath this morning it might put him off the bathroom 
I can't put it in the Kitchen as there is barely room for me in my kitchen.

I think Golden Grey should be my next stop. (As much as I want WB I have to think financially  which I really wish I didn't have to.

I would have to cat proof my back garden which in all honesty is pretty impractical as its a through way to another persons back garden and frankly I do not trust this person to keep this locked up .

I am not upset with him I just want to solve the issue


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree cat proofing the back garden does not sound practical, and I assume you do not feel it would be safe to allow him out otherwise? 

The Cleany Litter tray looks fine - so you have two of those? I agree the Cabrio would be too low in height for an adult cat to poop in, though you could use the base on its own as an extra tray. 

When you placed the Cleany tray in the bathroom did he still opt for pooing in the bath instead? 

There is a special offer on Golden Grey on Zooplus atm, seems like very good value.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I agree cat proofing the back garden does not sound practical, and I assume you do not feel it would be safe to allow him out otherwise?
> 
> The Cleany Litter tray looks fine - so you have two of those? I agree the Cabrio would be too low in height for an adult cat to poop in, though you could use the base on its own as an extra tray.
> 
> ...


I use the Cabrio in the bathroom sans hood, but I think as he could not get access to the bath due to water he went to the backdoor. I would rather him poop in the bath...

My options at the moment is to use something like Simple Solution to clean the backdoor and bath, change the litter, hope he will use the 2nd tray for pooping.

As for letting him out no I don't feel safe allowing him out in this neighbourhood.

I love him to bits I just want to solve his issue


----------



## Chasing Katy (Oct 20, 2013)

Molee used to do this, and we solved it by putting a litter tray into the bathroom. Seemed to work for her.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok its been 2 weeks since I put the other litter tray in the bathroom, I clean both trays everyday and he still poops either in the bath or by my backdoor.

I am at my wits end I really don't know what else to do


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a cat that did that occasionally once - never got to the bottom of why but reasoned it was better than some of the places he could have chosen. We used to keep water in the bath which would solve it but meant you had to clean the bath a bit more. I think bathrooms must smell like the "right place" to cats, with all the human smells, and baths look like big litter trays with no roof and good views.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

On another thread a member used Eucalyptus oil on her sofa the cat didn't like it and avoided that area! Maybe try something like that around the bath!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Soozi said:


> On another thread a member used Eucalyptus oil on her sofa the cat didn't like it and avoided that area! Maybe try something like that around the bath!:thumbsup:


If he can't use the bath he uses the Backdoor area of the kitchen.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> If he can't use the bath he uses the Backdoor area of the kitchen.


Try the Eucalyptus there too it's worth a try!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you try the Golden Grey yet? 

Just checking as one of my dad's cats will poo on the floor if we give him any other litter. They love to dig in the sand texture.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Jannor said:


> Did you try the Golden Grey yet?
> 
> Just checking as one of my dad's cats will poo on the floor if we give him any other litter. They love to dig in the sand texture.


I have not tried yet ...

The worrying thing for me is if I can't find a solution soon my partner wants me to get rid of him...

I am so desperate to sort this.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

just thought - if you haven't tried it yet and don't want to order 15 kg of the stuff in case it isn't that, Tesco are selling something with a similar texture. it's their own make, about £5 or £6 and in a plastic container (milk bottle plastic).

I doubt it will be as good as Golden Grey but it would at least tell you if he'll use litter of the sand like texture.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Jannor said:


> just thought - if you haven't tried it yet and don't want to order 15 kg of the stuff in case it isn't that, Tesco are selling something with a similar texture. it's their own make, about £5 or £6 and in a plastic container (milk bottle plastic).
> 
> I doubt it will be as good as Golden Grey but it would at least tell you if he'll use litter of the sand like texture.


Tesco Premium Cat Litter 5 Litre - Groceries - Tesco Groceries Is that it?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Please try the Tesco or GG - all 4 of my cats prefer this and one of my dad's cats refuses to use anything else. 

Put the whole container in the tray and keep your fingers crossed he'll like it! It really is like sand so nice for their paws.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> Tesco Premium Cat Litter 5 Litre - Groceries - Tesco Groceries Is that it?


Yes  that's it.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

I am beginning to wonder whether it was my partners idea about being kept in the room, as I never took him to the vet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetpac, this is probably not the solution you'd hope for ideally, but as you are desperate for a result can I suggest actually placing a large open litter tray with the Golden Grey litter (or similar) in it, inside the bath?

If it works then maybe you could live with having to just lift the tray out each time you need to use the bath and replace it afterwards?

There was another case of a cat using the bath to poo in, and I clearly recall that placing a tray in the bath solved it. The cat used the tray instead of the bath, and the owner decided she could accept that as a compromise.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Jetpac said:


> I have not tried yet ...
> 
> The worrying thing for me is if I can't find a solution soon my partner wants me to get rid of him...
> 
> I am so desperate to sort this.


Well then why delay in giving the Golden Grey a go? There's a reason he is doing this and if you have now provided a variety of trays in a variety of locations and have discounted health issues then you really must change the litter.

If he doesn't start using the tray after switching to Golden Grey Odour (the non scented one) then I guess you can discount litter as a cause of the problem.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Is there any issue between cat and partner by any chance?

And can you think back 3 months ago when it started - was there any change in the household? Did something happen? Was there any building work, a row, a dog outside, furniture moving around, new things in the house, a big emotional event - anything at all? 

Was he using the covered tray just fine before you thought it was too cramped and put it away? Could you try setting that one back up again perhaps and see what he has to say about it?

Also, have you changed your cleaning products for the bath and/or litter trays?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I havent read the whole thread so someone might have already suggested this, when my daughter was staying with me her cat used to go in the bath, i put and left some water in the bath,he never did it again, only enough to cover the bottom of the bath


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jetpac said:


> Ok its been 2 weeks since I put the other litter tray in the bathroom, I clean both trays everyday and he still poops either in the bath or by my backdoor.
> 
> I am at my wits end I really don't know what else to do


Have you found this thread? I hope it will be helpful. It's long, so you'll need half an hour and a cuppa:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I havent read the whole thread so someone might have already suggested this, when my daughter was staying with me her cat used to go in the bath, i put and left some water in the bath,he never did it again, only enough to cover the bottom of the bath


To me this sounds a good solution as it might put kitty off from getting into the bath in the first place instead of encouraging it! 👍


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry but blocking access to the place where the inappropriate toiletting is taking place does not solve anything, it just moves the problem elsewhere. Like to the back door, as OP has already said. Inappropriate toiletting is a sure sign of some underlying problem, and if that is not addressed the cat will only become increasingly distressed and aggravate the problem. The only situation in which it can help is if the toiletting has become a habit and the original source of stress has now gone.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Have you found this thread? I hope it will be helpful. It's long, so you'll need half an hour and a cuppa:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


Excellent read!....two cuppa's actually!


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

When I think back there has not been any issues most of the time Loki is in the computer room with me, and he does not wonder around that much... He does have access to the rest of the house he just loves my company 

What is significant was I was using Litter from Petsathome £5 for 15kg Clay Clumping litter, but they did change the brand/content of the bags. And that is probably when Loki found he liked the Bath for Pooping. He to this day uses his tray for Peeing, He has not used the tray in the bathroom to date.

I have been using Cat's Best Öko Plus again he is happy to pee but nothing else. If he can't get out of the Computer room he WILL use the litter tray to poop in. 

I am going to order GG asap.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

OK its been 8 days since I have changed litter, and he is still pooping in the bath and at the back door. He has even started peeing in the bath. 

I have tried Simple Solution at the backdoor but it does not seem to deter him....


I am at my wits end I just don't know what else to do ..


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> OK its been 8 days since I have changed litter, and he is still pooping in the bath and at the back door. He has even started peeing in the bath.
> 
> I have tried Simple Solution at the backdoor but it does not seem to deter him....
> 
> I am at my wits end I just don't know what else to do ..


How awful for you! Just a thought off the top of my head and it may not be the best idea in the world but I'm wondering whether a spell in a good cattery might help? He will be isolated to a pen and who knows he might get used to using a tray again! You could supply your own cat litter! Hope I don't get shot down in flames for suggesting it but I can't think of anything you haven't already tried!


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

I really don't want him to be sent away, Maybe I should isolate him in a room again to train him to use his litter tray again?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> I really don't want him to be sent away, Maybe I should isolate him in a room again to train him to use his litter tray again?


I wouldn't want to send my cat away either but it was just a thought that being away from his normal environment might help him break the habit! You could try isolating him in one room if it's something you haven't tried already! Everytime he poops in his tray give him treats and praise! A very difficult situation.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I am not sure the disruption to his routine might not be counter-productive, but I don't have a constructive suggestion.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

That's a shame - I was really hoping that it was the litter that was the problem and he would like the GG.

Assuming you are 100% confident that it is not a medical/physical problem and you have provided various types of litter boxes then all I can suggest is to try putting him in his own room for a while to try and break the habit. Similar to what Soozi has suggested but rather than putting him in a cattery, do you have a non carpeted room that you could use where you could have plenty of litter trays and food, water, bed and toys? Don't make it a punishment - make sure you visit him and play with him as often as possible, but just keeping him in a room where he hasn't inappropriately toileted previously and has a few litter trays to choose from.

You can then take the opportunity to thoroughly scrub the areas that he has used and try and make sure that all the smells have gone.

If he then starts using the litter tray regularly you then gradually start letting him out to the rest of the house but only let him go so far at a time and try and keep an eye on him at all times whilst he is out so that if he looks like he is going to go in the wrong place you can take him back to his litter tray.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> I really don't want him to be sent away, Maybe I should isolate him in a room again to train him to use his litter tray again?





Soozi said:


> I wouldn't want to send my cat away either but it was just a thought that being away from his normal environment might help him break the habit! You could try isolating him in one room again how long was it before he resumed pooping in the bath? Everytime he poops in his tray give him treats and praise!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> I really don't want him to be sent away, Maybe I should isolate him in a room again to train him to use his litter tray again?





ForeverHome said:


> I am not sure the disruption to his routine might not be counter-productive, but I don't have a constructive suggestion.


Totally see what you mean and it might not be a good idea but I can't think of anything else! My first rescue cat had to go in a cattery for two weeks and she was very timid she came back much more confident and started talking to us which she hadn't done before it was almost like she was so relieved to be home!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not sure that cats come back more confident after staying in a cattery, but it is true they are often so pleased & relieved to be home they instinctively adopt placating or appeasing behaviour with their human companions, and often become lots more affectionate and interactive. The intention of this behaviour is to persuade the humans they are a very nice cat and should not be sent away again. 

Jetpac, as you have tried different litters without success, have you tried putting incontinence pads in very shallow trays to see if he will use those? If he did you would know it is the litter that's the problem. I would use a very shallow tray, e.g. the lid to one of those large plastic storage boxes.

By all means shut him in one room, as long as you spend lots of time in there with him, as has been mentioned already. But as I recall you already did that for a month, and when he came out he stopped using the litter trays and used the bath instead. In which case the reason that isolating him in one room worked is because he felt less anxious and more secure in one room for some reason. It also probably rules out a health issue as being the cause of the litter tray refusal. 

You mentioned before that he is your only cat, but do you have any other pets, or do you have young children? Or is the household quite a busy one? Can you think of anything that could be making him anxious when he is not shut in one room? 

If you find that by keeping him shut in one room he uses the litter tray, the question to ask yourself is would you be prepared to keep him shut in one room all the time? I think you would probably say "no", in which case it is vital to look at all the clues and try and work out (with our help) what can be causing him to poo away from the trays. 

Or, consider calling in a qualified Pet Behaviourist. If you have insurance your vet can refer you. If not, then they charge about £75 - to come out and make an assessment, then give their advice and a plan of action. Follow-up would be on the telephone probably. 

It may sound a tad expensive but those people are very good at their work, and if it would solve your problem it would be worth every penny.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I am not sure that cats come back more confident after staying in a cattery, but it is true they are often so pleased & relieved to be home they instinctively adopt placating or appeasing behaviour with their human companions, and often become lots more affectionate and interactive. The intention of this behaviour is to persuade the humans they are a very nice cat and should not be sent away again.
> 
> Jetpac, as you have tried different litters without success, have you tried putting incontinence pads in very shallow trays to see if he will use those? If he did you would know it is the litter that's the problem. I would use a very shallow tray, e.g. the lid to one of those large plastic storage boxes.
> 
> By all means shut him in one room, as long as you spend lots of time in there with him, as has been mentioned already. But as I recall you already did that for a month, and when he came out he stopped using the litter trays and used the bath instead. In which case the reason that isolating him in one room worked is because he felt less anxious and more secure in one room for some reason. It also probably rules out a health issue as being the cause of the litter tray refusal.


If I do the room thing again it will be in the room I work in, so I will be with him 90% of the time.

It is weird if he does not have a choice he will use the litter tray.



chillminx said:


> You mentioned before that he is your only cat, but do you have any other pets, or do you have young children? Or is the household quite a busy one? Can you think of anything that could be making him anxious when he is not shut in one room?


There can be some traffic in the house but most of the time the house is calm and he had free reign. No children.



chillminx said:


> If you find that by keeping him shut in one room he uses the litter tray, the question to ask yourself is would you be prepared to keep him shut in one room all the time? I think you would probably say "no", in which case it is vital to look at all the clues and try and work out (with our help) what can be causing him to poo away from the trays.
> 
> Or, consider calling in a qualified Pet Behaviourist. If you have insurance your vet can refer you. If not, then they charge about £75 - to come out and make an assessment, then give their advice and a plan of action. Follow-up would be on the telephone probably.
> 
> It may sound a tad expensive but those people are very good at their work, and if it would solve your problem it would be worth every penny.


I don't want to keep him in one room but while I treat other areas of the house he is fond of pooping in more thoroughly it might be a good idea.

At the moment I can't afford the Behaviourist I wish I could .

I wonder his main litter tray is in the spare room as is his food, is it possible his food is too close to the litter tray?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetpac said:


> If I do the room thing again it will be in the room I work in, so I will be with him 90% of the time.
> 
> It is weird if he does not have a choice he will use the litter tray.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I would say that his tray should be well away from his food! Try moving the food somewhere else another room if poss! He will find the food easily enough so leave the tray where it is so he doesn't get confused!


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

I can sympathise with you, as Inky has done this every since we adopted her.

She uses the tray perfectly happily for urinating, although she likes to perch on the edge of the tray and doesn't like to bury it afterwards so doesn't seem to like the feel of litter on her paws.

I've tried various types of litter, multiple trays, trays in the bath (she managed to push them apart and pooped in the small gap between them!) and when I filled the bath with water she pooped on the floor next to the bath!

So at that point, I figured the bath wasn't such a bad place after all, and have just let her be.

One thing I tried that hasn't been mentioned yet is to leave another bowl of food in the bath in the spot that he uses for pooping. Cats don't tend to go to the toilet near where they eat, so it may discourage him. It didn't work for Inky, but you may have more success.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OP - have you read this yet?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html

Please don't make me cut and paste the whole thing here.


----------



## Jetpac (Dec 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> OP - have you read this yet?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html
> 
> Please don't make me cut and paste the whole thing here.


Yeah I have


----------

